# Marketing Field Archery



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Jbird said:


> You know I was just thinking about how we present field archery. Maybe we should change the definition of a Field round to 14 targets. On those shoots where we shoot 28 call it a "Double Round". Do you think we would pick up more folks shooting a 14 target round for club shoots? For those that want to shoot the second half maybe kick in an extra five bucks and shoot the second half for the money. Just thinking out loud.
> Jbird


That's not a bad idea. Anything is worth a try. 

IMHO most of your die-hard Field shooters will shoot 28 targets. 14 just isn't enough.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Yep*

We would definitely continue to shoot 28 but if the "shoot" was based on the first 14 so that people who are so "busy" or are a little A.D.D. could finish and leave by Noon maybe they would come shoot. Then us die hards could eat a little lunch and head back out for the second half.
Jbird


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Jbird said:


> We would definitely continue to shoot 28 but if the "shoot" was based on the first 14 so that people who are so "busy" or are a little A.D.D. could finish and leave by Noon maybe they would come shoot. Then us die hards could eat a little lunch and head back out for the second half.
> Jbird


Hmm... Lunch.... I'm likin this idea already.... :thumb: :chortle:


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think 28 field before lunch and 28 hunter after is the tonic for the die hard.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

rn3 said:


> I think 28 field before lunch and 28 hunter after is the tonic for the die hard.


I could handle it.. if'n they let us have a beer for lunch... :wink:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I am trying desperately to keep field alive in AZ. If this works for any of you please post your results. I'm willing to try most anything...except foam rubber.

Dave


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

Jbird said:


> We would definitely continue to shoot 28 but if the "shoot" was based on the first 14 so that people who are so "busy" or are a little A.D.D. could finish and leave by Noon maybe they would come shoot. Then us die hards could eat a little lunch and head back out for the second half.
> Jbird


We always do it this way. At 2 of the ranges we have it's field, lunch, then hunter and animal. The other range is field, lunch, then hunter. 

I've only known of 3 people that only shot the first 14. Two of them had their 70lb 3d bows and had no idea how many shots were involved in a field shoot. They ate lunch and left. I was the other; when my riser broke on the first shot of the hunter round, I gracefully bowed out for the day:wink:.

This is a good idea, if you have people that don't want to shoot or have somewhere else to be. I can accept it because this behavior is already fairly common around here. 

I'm all for increasing the numbers of field shooters, so I say do waht it takes to get the people on the range. But of the grand total of 20 field shooters I know would be glad to shoot 4 rounds a day if they could.


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Jbird said:


> You know I was just thinking about how we present field archery. Maybe we should change the definition of a Field round to 14 targets. On those shoots where we shoot 28 call it a "Double Round". Do you think we would pick up more folks shooting a 14 target round for club shoots? For those that want to shoot the second half maybe kick in an extra five bucks and shoot the second half for the money. Just thinking out loud.
> Jbird


I agree with you and have been trying to promote this idea for quite a while. Compared to an indoor 300 round (12 ends of 5), half a field round is very comparable (14 ends of 4). 2 more ends, 4 less arrows. People will drive half way across the state to shoot an indoor round yet turn up their nose if you mention only scoring 1/2 a field round. Actually, 1/2 a field round is perfect for those that want to do a evening summer league. Not enough time to get a full round in. Fact is that if a person is serious about their score, it takes a good 4-5 hours to shoot a full 28, not including lunch. 

Only issue would be how would it count for competition. Guess that would be up to the individual club. Can't expect people to show up just to "participate", else they might as well shoot their home course for free.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

I think it's a great idea. Some of you older wiser folks have alot more time than us "younger" family guys. LOL:wink: I have to take kids here there and everywhere. Sometimes I just don't have time to shoot a whole field round.
While your at it lets change the 80yd walk up to straight 80yd target. Have a straight 70yd. and get rid of the 35 yd fan. and get rd of the 15yd.
What do you think?


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

ultratec00 said:


> ...it takes a good 4-5 hours to shoot a full 28, not including lunch.


Not trying to argue or pick a fight, just curious. What are you guys (gals) doing that makes it take that long to shoot a field round?

I run a local club shoot that is a combined 28 targets (14 Field/14 Hunter) and most of the shooters are serious compounders. We get started between 8:30 and 9 in the morning and are done by noon. My shooting partner and I are barebow recurve shooters and we can get through it even faster, and that includes a 10 minute break at the halfway point.

Dave


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Dave T said:


> Not trying to argue or pick a fight, just curious. What are you guys (gals) doing that makes it take that long to shoot a field round?
> 
> I run a local club shoot that is a combined 28 targets (14 Field/14 Hunter) and most of the shooters are serious compounders. We get started between 8:30 and 9 in the morning and are done by noon. My shooting partner and I are barebow recurve shooters and we can get through it even faster, and that includes a 10 minute break at the halfway point.
> 
> Dave


Not sure about others, but I would glass almost every shot. You almost have to on the longer ones, especially if there is any uphill, downhill, etc. You put 4 AA freestylers in a group, two shooting at a time, each glassing, doesn't take long to rack up the minutes. Pays to study the targets. If you don't, those dropped points start adding up real quick. Shotgun start at 10:00am, 1/2 hour break at the half for lunch, I'd rarely be done by 3:00pm.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

ultratec00 said:


> Not sure about others, but I would glass almost every shot. You almost have to on the longer ones, especially if there is any uphill, downhill, etc. You put 4 AA freestylers in a group, two shooting at a time, each glassing, doesn't take long to rack up the minutes. Pays to study the targets. If you don't, those dropped points start adding up real quick. Shotgun start at 10:00am, 1/2 hour break at the half for lunch, I'd rarely be done by 3:00pm.


In Maryland I doubt you will find a better 2 man team than me and Hinky (when I shoot) and we get around really fast.... I have usually found the holdups to be not the top dogs but the next tier that think time will help them. 3 hours and you can be done almost any course... The hill that billy built excluded! 

I have long been a proponent of a 3 arrow 20 target field round. It is faster and moveable to fields (parkland) and or woods (permanent clubs) 15 to 65 yards 10 point dot count x, 9 point 4 ring and 7 point 3 ring. 600 points possible 10 target league round at 300 to utilize standard league software programs.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

DarrinM said:


> I have long been a proponent of a 3 arrow 20 target field round. It is faster and moveable to fields (parkland) and or woods (permanent clubs) 15 to 65 yards 10 point dot count x, 9 point 4 ring and 7 point 3 ring. 600 points possible 10 target league round at 300 to utilize standard league software programs.


Darrin,

Are you familiar with the NFAA's International Round? It is so close to what you are advocating, and already well established, so you're kind of re-inventing the wheel.

International Round is 3 arrows each at 20, 25 & 30 on the 35 cm Hunter target face; 3 arrows each at 35, 40, 45 & 50 on the 50 cm Hunter face; and finally 3 arrows each at 55, 60 & 65 on the 65 cm face. That's 30 arrows so you do the whole thing over again for a total of 60 arrows and 300 points.

The International is a great event in and of itself, and it's great practice for the field round if all you have is a level open range for practice.

Dave


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

You should just advertise it as a Marked Yardage 2D shoot. Make sure the first target is a decent walk into the woods. Then all the chewies will already be comitted by the time they get to target 1. 

It is all in the verbage. Most people think field shoots are shot in an open field.....:tongue:


----------



## alan_gruver (Feb 11, 2003)

*imo...*

I think the average joe weekend shooter just is not informed to club shooting schedules or of any clubs that shoot field archery. Up until last year, I did not even know I lived close to any field ranges, but doing searches on Archery talk and some other places, I have found shoots (I must drive over an hour to the closest one). IMO, most average joes doe not go to the effort that I did to find a shoot to go to. The more you can advertise (in addition to Archery Talk and 3dshoots.com) the better. Get those flyers out to all the archery shops you can... Maybe even promote a "bring someone new for free day" to intorduce new shooters to field archery...

Just my opinion...


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Dave T said:


> Darrin,
> 
> Are you familiar with the NFAA's International Round? It is so close to what you are advocating, and already well established, so you're kind of re-inventing the wheel.
> 
> ...



Yep I heard of it but the **** has a hard time finding a loophole to crawl thru must less a forgotten round  Sometimes in big business it is just best to reinvent the wheel!!!!!!!!!!:zip::wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jcmorgan31 said:


> You should just advertise it as a Marked Yardage 2D shoot. Make sure the first target is a decent walk into the woods. Then all the chewies will already be comitted by the time they get to target 1.
> 
> It is all in the verbage. Most people think field shoots are shot in an open field.....:tongue:


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

Maybe changing the name from field round to walkabout or something meaning that you are walking thru a course in the woods/brush etc.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


>


Thanks BH....I didn't think anyone shared my sense of humor.....


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Just Wondering*

If we changed the name of Field Archery to Trail Archery would we get any more traction?
Jbird


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

awwww c'mon guys, we all know how easy marked yardage is. just look at some of the redding pics.:wink::zip:

the target games lose out because people want to get rich off a 3rd rate hobby. 'no payback, why should i play?' is a pretty common theme. some well racked up post counts around here give the same general feeling. oh sure, its a tough round, but hey, im not getting paid to play, so whats the point? hell, the naa and ifaa have unknown target games and nobody wants to play those either........guess it's too humbling and no return on the investment.

the target games separate the men from the whiners. if you really want to get better, play the target game.


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

DarrinM said:


> I have usually found the holdups to be not the top dogs but the next tier that think time will help them.


Have to agree there and remember the hold up at the MD state field a few years back. Couple of C class freestyle shooters were kicking dirt on each other in a hotly contested battle of titans... lmao Yes, I'm serious, they were actually kicking dirt on each while on the shooting line. My group was about 3 targets behind them wondering what the hold up was. When I was shooting regularly, usually took me about 1.5 hours to shoot/practice the bottom half of mohican (which isn't a walk in the park).


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Jbird said:


> If we changed the name of Field Archery to Trail Archery would we get any more traction?
> Jbird


I think it would.... :becky:


----------



## ROB B (Oct 30, 2002)

*How about this?*

We thought about putting a 3-D animal at the target on the animal round to encourge the 3-D shooters to try it


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Wouldn't hurt to simplify it also. Us backer spitters get confused when you talk about international rounds, american rounds and field rounds and hunter rounds and animal rounds and 600 rounds and 900 rounds and half rounds and full rounds and 35cm faces and 50cm faces and 65 cm faces and walk backs and fans and white nickers and sweater vests.......:darkbeer:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

jcmorgan31 said:


> Wouldn't hurt to simplify it also. Us backer spitters get confused when you talk about international rounds, american rounds and field rounds and hunter rounds and animal rounds and 600 rounds and 900 rounds and half rounds and full rounds and 35cm faces and 50cm faces and 65 cm faces and walk backs and fans and white nickers and sweater vests.......:darkbeer:



its not like billiards has a bunch of different games. rules vary on location and table owner.

what about darts? 301, 501, cricket, double in, double out.

its not like you cant ask a question about what a round consists of and not get an answer. target sizes...thats a no brainer.....bigger spots at longer distances.

just sounds like a bunch of excuses the talkers use.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

rock monkey said:


> its not like billiards has a bunch of different games. rules vary on location and table owner.
> 
> what about darts? 301, 501, cricket, double in, double out.
> 
> ...


What the heck is billiards? We play pool. And we always play it on the same table with the same number of pockets with the same size balls and sticks. Either 8 ball or 9 ball.

Darts is also played from the same distance throwing at the same size board with the same size darts everytime. Pretty easy to add scores to 500 or mark out numbers as you hit them.

He asked what would make it more marketable......I told him. Maybe its the attitudes like yours that turn common folk away.......after all......deciding whether to be belittled or just go shoot 3D.....is a......no brainer......:darkbeer:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

in 301 and 501, you subract scores.

billiards you play to 50, pool you shoot 8 ball or 9 ball. rules vary by location and bar on whether or not you call your shots, bank when both are on the 9, neat or slop, calling combinations etc.

what other tude are the field shooters supposed to have when we're told to our face our game is too easy? you wont try our game, but yet, we get forced into playin your game? sounds pretty fair to me. clubs wont try it. there's the practice bales if you want to play that game.

im all for a new guy to the game. im not gonna approach him with the rules....makes us appear over bearing. if someone wants to know the rules, they gotta ask. if they wanna know the differences in the different rounds, just ask. got a question on scoring?, just ask. any pointers on shooting a particular target presentation?, just ask. how much to cut for the up/down hill shots?, just ask. aint no big :secret:'s to the game. 

i ask plenty of questions about the rubber deer game....most times im told to just shoot. heaven forbid you make a mistake on callin an arrow.


here's the cliff's notes version of the target games. sorry, no pictures.:tongue:

market the game, not just a format.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*What About This?*

Start a new game called Trail Archery. 15 targets shot on the NFAA Hunter faces. 4 arrows per target for 60 arrows total. Shoot 4 arrows at 80 and 4 arrows at 70. Eliminate the 14/15 walk up and the 19/17 walk up and replace them with a single yardage. Eliminate the fans and replace with single yardage with 4 target faces on the bale. Keep the Bunny target and shoot them all from 11 yards like you do in a Hunter round. For big tournaments shoot double rounds. Eliminates confusion and makes for a quick round to shoot for all those people who no longer have time to relax and have an extended day with their friends.
Jbird


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

rock monkey said:


> in 301 and 501, you subract scores.
> 
> billiards you play to 50, pool you shoot 8 ball or 9 ball. rules vary by location and bar on whether or not you call your shots, bank when both are on the 9, neat or slop, calling combinations etc.
> 
> ...


And just to clarify.....I don't think the field game is easy. I've never told any field shooter anything close to "too easy" to their face....and I still got a "tude"...

Our club just built a 14 target field course. We have an NFAA officila coming to certify it. I'm looking forward to shooting it and learning about all the different games. I also quit chewing a year ago to get ready. Once I get it all figured out, I'll be all game for whatever you paper punchers want to play.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

jcmorgan31 said:


> And just to clarify.....I don't think the field game is easy. I've never told any field shooter anything close to "too easy" to their face....and I still got a "tude"...
> 
> Our club just built a 14 target field course. We have an NFAA officila coming to certify it. I'm looking forward to shooting it and learning about all the different games. I also quit chewing a year ago to get ready. Once I get it all figured out, I'll be all game for whatever you paper punchers want to play.


For me, part of the fun, and still the challenge (as I'm still kind of a newbie to field) is the complexity of it. The different shooting positions, the different target faces, setups, ranges, etc. The game keeps you thinking, even between shooters and while walking from target to target.

I have found everyone to be most helpful and am not afraid to voice my ignorance with a seemingly dumb question to those I shoot with, many of whom are quite experienced, nor have they ever confirmed my hunch that is was a dumb question.. :lol: They've always been most helpful, as would I, as best I could, to anyone shooting with me that was less experienced that I.

I haven't shot enough rounds to have it be automatic yet.. I'm always thinking about the last target... what mistakes, if any, did I make on each shot... did my mark stay consistent with the marked yardage.... and as we get to the next one, my focus shifts to evaluating the target.. where has everyone hit so far.. what is the marked distance.... don't forget to change your sight.. :doh: :lol: How do we shoot it, who, where, when???

This is what makes field fun for me. I'm sure to some, it's much easier and more automatic.. but this game ain't one you master in a few outings, such as shooting spots indoors in the winter. :wink: :becky:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

This is probably going to tick somebody off but that's not my intention. Still, I just have to ask why it is to "market" field archery we have to dumb it down, make it easier and faster? You do all that, it isn't field archery any more it's something else.

How in blazes did the founders manage to shoot this stuff with fingers, no let-off, no sights and wood arrows, and today it's too long, too hard and too confusing. Sorry boys but I don't buy it.

Dave


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Dave T said:


> This is probably going to tick somebody off but that's not my intention. Still, I just have to ask why it is to "market" field archery we have to dumb it down, make it easier and faster? You do all that, it isn't field archery any more it's something else.
> 
> How in blazes did the founders manage to shoot this stuff with fingers, no let-off, no sights and wood arrows, and today it's too long, too hard and too confusing. Sorry boys but I don't buy it.
> 
> Dave


Got to agree.. :thumb:

I like the idea of being able to shoot a half round.. scoring it is an issue.. but it allows for those with a busy schedule to at least be able to participate. Many are too busy to take all morning and part of the afternoon, between traveling and shooting a full round, to be able to participate. It may help attendance a bit.. :noidea:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Jbird said:


> Start a new game called Trail Archery. 15 targets shot on the NFAA Hunter faces. 4 arrows per target for 60 arrows total. Shoot 4 arrows at 80 and 4 arrows at 70. Eliminate the 14/15 walk up and the 19/17 walk up and replace them with a single yardage. Eliminate the fans and replace with single yardage with 4 target faces on the bale. Keep the Bunny target and shoot them all from 11 yards like you do in a Hunter round. For big tournaments shoot double rounds. Eliminates confusion and makes for a quick round to shoot for all those people who no longer have time to relax and have an extended day with their friends.
> Jbird


i'd shoot it

bigger question is where? you forget i'm in the center of the ibo universe


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*It Ain't Working on the Local Level*

I like Field archery just the way it is. I also know that we haven't been able to get as much momentum for the sport going as I would like. I think we are seeing renewed interest over the last couple of years and everyone you talk to who tries it is hooked. I'm really just wondering if at the club level we could pick up any new shooters by having the first half count as the tournament and let the newbies and people short on time call it a day at 72 arrows? Changing the name to Trail Archery I think would have some appeal to those who haven't tried it and will get rid of the confusion of Field Archery with lawn archery. More people want to walk trails than want to shoot out in a "field". Keep it all the same, cut it to the front half, change the name to Trail Archery, and let us dyed in the wool field archers stop for lunch and go back and shoot the second half for fun or put $2 in the hat and shoot for that. Can't hurt.
Jbird


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

To get to the original topic, the half round, I can't see why at the club level there would even have to be a discussion on this. Heck, when I was first introduced to field in the mid-1960s, most local ranges were 14 targets and folks shot them twice for a "round". The NFAA even has a name for just 14 targets, they call it a "unit".

No reason in the world a club can't charge a discount fee for a Unit and full price for a Round. Those shooting just 14 can compete among themselves or against the first half score of those shooting a full round. If you or your club like the idea, just do it!

Dave


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

*Fita Field*

Fita Field did some of these changes and it worked out well for them.
They only shoot 3 arrows per target.
It's 12 targets per unit instead of 14.
They eliminated the fans and the walk-ups.

I have shot them and really like it, We are going to try one at our club later this year. So that others can experience it also. 

On a side note, I shot a tournament in Canada once and they sounded a horn and everyone stopped shooting and came in to eat lunch and once they were done they went back and resumed shooting at the sound of another horn, I thought that was pretty interesting that they did that. 

Rchr


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

the problem that i have seen with getting new guys to come shoot field is the fact that it is a difficult form of archery. there is no luck in it either you hit what you are shooting at or you dont. most of the shooters we are trying to get to shoot field are the 3d guys. they have the incorporated excuse of i misjudged the yardgage to fall back on. also they shoot a lot shorter yardge. i think the game is what it is a difficult and very enjoyable venue. we just need to get more folks exposed to it and i think they will enjoy themselves and come back.


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

*Field Archery*

I have talked to alot of guys that shoot 3d who have never even heard of field archery. I would love to try it someday but the one club that does have a course does not post a schedule for it. I don't know how well i would do but i like to shoot out past 60 yards. I also like to use the excuse that I judjed the yardage wrong.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Funny How Things Work*

If the 3-Ders only realized that they don't need to keep up the macho front when they shoot Field. EVERYONE misses at Field Archery. To most of us it is a little relief that we can poop off a couple and still wind up with a competitive score. When you miss, you miss, no excuses. You walk to the next target and start with a clean slate. You get the benefit of really learning about your technique and skill level so that you can make improvements. Another thing that people seem to forget is that nobody cares what you shoot because they are too interested in how they are shooting. You show up, shoot your game, and have fun with it. The only guys who get their performance scrutinized are the ones who insist on telling everyone how good they are. Then they have to live up to it. Thank goodness there aren' t very many of those in Field archery. It is really a shame about 3-D. There is so much lying and cheating on the local level that the really good shooters are looked at with skepticism.
Jbird


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Jbird said:


> EVERYONE misses at Field Archery. To most of us it is a little relief that we can poop off a couple and still wind up with a competitive score.


Ha! I shoot in the traditional class, and I "poop off" more than a couple! Success for me is measured in how few arrows I lose.


----------



## pbc (Sep 8, 2007)

*Feild archery*

I just wish that Feild archery was marketed more here in ohio. It seems that the only game in town at least in the Central part of the state is 3-d. And your very correct about the local's being dishonest at times. They most deffinetly have there groups that allways run together.


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Have You shot a 560 field???*



rock monkey said:


> awwww c'mon guys, we all know how easy marked yardage is. just look at some of the redding pics.:wink::zip:
> 
> the target games lose out because people want to get rich off a 3rd rate hobby. 'no payback, why should i play?' is a pretty common theme. some well racked up post counts around here give the same general feeling. oh sure, its a tough round, but hey, im not getting paid to play, so whats the point? hell, the naa and ifaa have unknown target games and nobody wants to play those either........guess it's too humbling and no return on the investment.
> 
> the target games separate the men from the whiners. if you really want to get better, play the target game.


r.m.-
When you have, YOU might be qualified to say its easy, but in the mean time why don't you keep your atitude back on the 3D forum, because you obiously clicked on the wrong one, this is the FIELD ARCHERY FORUM.

Core archery is free, the money shooters are the 1%, that are always trying to change the sport to suit themselves, when in reality the sport wouldn'd even notice if you all were not here!!!!!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

C Doyle 88 said:


> r.m.-
> When you have, YOU might be qualified to say its easy, but in the mean time why don't you keep your atitude back on the 3D forum, because you obiously clicked on the wrong one, this is the FIELD ARCHERY FORUM.
> 
> Core archery is free, the money shooters are the 1%, that are always trying to change the sport to suit themselves, when in reality the sport wouldn'd even notice if you all were not here!!!!!



well gee, maybe you can look up my name in all the 3d tournaments and tell me how i did and how much i won.....news to the world, im not a rubber deer shooter. dont pretend to be. i do belong to the ibo, but thats more for the support and efforts the ibo has given to the pro hunting cause in my home town. 

i shoot one or 2 local shoots a year and thats about it. i swim in the big pond, AMFS.....thats an NFAA class.

what have i shot this year?
ohio: state mail in vegas round, state indoor 300, the vegas money shoot at state.
national: louisville.

i shoot what i can afford to shoot. if there were more field courses locally, i'd be there.

before you start baggin on what format i prefer, stop and re-read things again.

unlike some of the older shooters, i dont cry about having to shoot against the young guns, matter of fact, i enjoy it. it's a challenge to me and my ablilities. sometimes i do well, most times i dont. but i NEVER....lets make it the reader's digest size NEVERblame my age or make excuses concerning age.. if i shot well, goody for me, if i didnt......well, i just didnt. no bow out of whack, no new/old arrows, no release problems etc etc etc. i may figure out why i shot bad, but on that day, it is always ME who shot bad.

i'm 41, but it is not my built in excuse like others use. i will shoot as hard and as determined in the future as i have and do now.



think about what you said above........


> the sport wouldn'd even notice if you all were not here


 the same applies for all of us, you included.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

pbc said:


> I just wish that Feild archery was marketed more here in ohio. It seems that the only game in town at least in the Central part of the state is 3-d. And your very correct about the local's being dishonest at times. They most deffinetly have there groups that allways run together.


In the 1970's when I lived in OHIO...field shooting WAS marketed. I was able to compete in an event at a different course every weekend from March until October! 
Then, things started to change (target change in 1977), and the 2-D's started coming on strong; then clubs were making their own 3-D targets. By 1978, several courses were being cut back to "make room for" the 3-Ders so they'd have a fair place and piece of the pie. Next thing you know...3-Ders KICKED THE FIELD SHOOTERS OFF THE RANGE...and took over.....many of those clubs are GONE now....I can think of one facility in Toledo, OH...off Benore Road, called MudJaw Bowmen, that had 56 double butted field targets, an indoor facility and a full FITA range and practice area....3-ders took it over; they got tired of all the work...and from what I'm told that range doesn't even exist at all anymore....This is sad indeed...and all over "issues" and inside bickering over what was "profitable" and what supposedly wasn't...make room for....yep...now there is room for SOMEONE ELSE using that land and building..>NOT ARCHERY related at all.

That isn't the only case either...Canton, Ohio had a great indoor facility and a heck of a nice field range. Coshocton's field course was a heck of a course and very challenging. Lonesome Polecats had a 28 target field course that was excellent, and another field course on the North side of Columbus. PLUS....a TARGET range where we held no less than THREE American rounds between June and August every year....

Then....the bickering and shoving matches started and resulted in....a MESS

Ain't just OHIO either....Iowa (although this state is recovering well), New York, West Virginia, Texas...you name it....

field14


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

Just a little tid bit on why Field archery is called field archery, many years before organised Bowhunting most hunters were farmers that had bush lots as part of the farm normally located at the back or side across the farm. When the farmer went stump shooting he walked across his field to shoot, 

Where's Dad, he's across the field shooting.


Field archery is a great game but to many times we change things for the sake of change and wonder why we loose archers, if we left it alone and promoted what we have we would have plenty, but we are to concearned about people that are to busy to make time to participate but have all the time in the world to complain about why they don't show up. Well I would rather have people that want to be there. I find it amusing that they will spend 3-4 hours at a 30 target 3-D but balk at the same time or less for more arrows. Our club puts on one 3-D each year and it is a chore for the amount of people that show up. We actually make more money of a field round and don't burn out the volunteers. A new centre for a 3-D is around $200 here and a full set of field targets is $30.


----------



## chumette (Apr 13, 2008)

Jbird said:


> You know I was just thinking about how we present field archery. Maybe we should change the definition of a Field round to 14 targets. On those shoots where we shoot 28 call it a "Double Round". Do you think we would pick up more folks shooting a 14 target round for club shoots? For those that want to shoot the second half maybe kick in an extra five bucks and shoot the second half for the money. Just thinking out loud.
> Jbird


I'm new to the sport but, if everybody already calls 28 targets a "standard" round, then introduce 14 as a "short" round, and hold shoots for short rounds.

The point I'm trying to make is: it's harder to re-define an existing common-usage term than to introduce a new term.


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

*if we left it alone and promoted what we have we would have plenty, but we are to concerned about people that are to busy to make time to participate but have all the time in the world to complain about why they don't show up. *

AMEN BROTHER!!!....maybe what's needed is someone at EASTON to get involved :wink:... just imagine wow..


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

aussiearcher said:


> *if we left it alone and promoted what we have we would have plenty, but we are to concerned about people that are to busy to make time to participate but have all the time in the world to complain about why they don't show up. *
> 
> AMEN BROTHER!!!....maybe what's needed is someone at EASTON to get involved :wink:... just imagine wow..


Either that, or cut the max distance down to 50 yards, reduce the number of arrows to two per target, and give 'em FOUR MINUTES to shoot their two shots per target...for 14 targets a day and call it a "tournament." Don't forget to let 'em "pull lines" too.:wink::tongue: Then of course, don't forget to build "shelters" on each shooting position so that the wind or rain or sun won't "interfere" with their shots....
Only being facetious....:cocktail:
field14:wink::tongue:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

field14 said:


> Ain't just OHIO either....Iowa (although this state is recovering well), New York, West Virginia, Texas...you name it....


Add Maryland to the mix too. 

The first club I joined was Baltimore Bowmen. They had two beautiful 28 target ranges...hosted the Mids in the early 80's...had a strong Field archery crowd and some of the best shooters in the State. :tongue: Then 3-D came along...the bickering started...now it is strictly a Traditional only bunch.  I don't know why there is this childish animosity between 3-D and Field...but IMHO it isn't good for *EITHER* side.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

field14 said:


> Either that, or cut the max distance down to 50 yards, reduce the number of arrows to two per target, and give 'em FOUR MINUTES to shoot their two shots per target...for 14 targets a day and call it a "tournament." Don't forget to let 'em "pull lines" too.:wink::tongue: Then of course, don't forget to build "shelters" on each shooting position so that the wind or rain or sun won't "interfere" with their shots....
> Only being facetious....:cocktail:
> field14:wink::tongue:


and I would go back to shooting 3D or shooting FITA:embara:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

field14 said:


> Either that, or cut the max distance down to 50 yards, reduce the number of arrows to two per target, and give 'em FOUR MINUTES to shoot their two shots per target...for 14 targets a day and call it a "tournament." Don't forget to let 'em "pull lines" too.:wink::tongue: Then of course, don't forget to build "shelters" on each shooting position so that the wind or rain or sun won't "interfere" with their shots....
> Only being facetious....:cocktail:
> field14:wink::tongue:


I think they call that indoors Field.

On the other hand I do think there is room for an express field round much in the same way golf has executive courses and pool has 9 Ball. I think at times you folks lose sight of the fact that not every archer on the planet is training for a national championship.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*I'm Just Throwing out Ideas*

Anyone who knows me knows that there is not a more avid Field Archer anywhere. We live, eat, and dream Field Archery. My thinking with the above is that if you could ever get new people to shoot a half and get comfortable with that, it wouldn't be long before they will decide to stick around for the second half. Anyone who shoots Field knows that it is addicting. I am fortunate to live in an area of the country that has several field ranges (but not near enough) and I am tired of showing up at tournaments and looking around the parking lot and seeing six to eight cars.
I guess that it why we are drawn to the Outdoor Nationals; wall to wall Field Archers having a good time.
Jbird


----------



## Donkey Hunter (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm 23 living in central Iowa, and would love to get started with field and fita. As far as I know, the only game around here is 3d. 

I would drive quite a few miles for a weekend of shooting/camping. 

I just don't know where to go to get started, if it's even possible here. I really enjoy reading about field and fita and seeing the pictures you guys post. Hopefully it will grow into something that is accessible to all.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Donkey Hunter*

Here is the contact info off of the NFAA web site (www.fieldarchery.org) for the director in Iowa. You should be able to call or email him and find out where the closest field ranges are to you.

Phone: 319-578-8534 
Email: [email protected]

Hope this helps.
Jbird


----------



## Donkey Hunter (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks Jbird, I sent him and email.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Donkey Hunter said:


> I'm 23 living in central Iowa, and would love to get started with field and fita. As far as I know, the only game around here is 3d.
> 
> I would drive quite a few miles for a weekend of shooting/camping.
> 
> I just don't know where to go to get started, if it's even possible here. I really enjoy reading about field and fita and seeing the pictures you guys post. Hopefully it will grow into something that is accessible to all.


You don't have to drive too far for one of the best 5-star rated FIELD courses in the country! Waverly Archers of Waverly, Iowa has an NFAA 5-star rated field course. There are 3-14 target units on the land (club owned), PLUS a 3-D course as well. The ISAA State field in Waverly is July 13.

The Iowa State Field tournament is up there in Waverly for 2008. In addition, there are other courses in the "Cedar Valley Archery Leauge". 

There is also nice field courses and/or 600 round courses:
1. just North of Cedar Rapids, Iowa, The Waltonians, and 
2. one in Davenport (Davenport Valley Archers), shoots on: 
May 25 - 900 round
June 29 - 28 target field shoot
July 27 - Hunter round
August 24 - Field shoot
as well as 
3. one in Mason City (Mohawk Archery Club)(600 Round).
4. Alamakee County Sportsman's - shoot a 600 round on May 18. They are 4 miles West of Waukon on Highway 9.
5. Osage Conservation Club

Get in contact with: Barb Sharp, Editor of the Arrowhound to see about getting a copy of "The Arrowhound" and joining up. 
Barb's e-mail addy: sh[email protected]

Tell her that I referred you to the ISAA for a schedule of events and membership. She is NOT the membership chairman, but will be more than happy to help you out.

field14:wink::tongue:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Field 14*

Great info for Donkey! I knew someone had to have some info on Field Archery in Iowa.
Jbird


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Jbird said:


> Great info for Donkey! I knew someone had to have some info on Field Archery in Iowa.
> Jbird


I have a lot of blood (literally!), sweat (oh, but lots of that), and tears (some heart-wrenching moments), time, effort, and enjoyment in the Waverly course. I lived in Waverly for 10 years, and often consider that my "home course." I was directly involved with the re-design of the 3-14 target units several years ago and helping to get it up to the first 5-star rating back in 1981. Since then, a lot of the trees and bushes we planted have grown up and have made that range even prettier than it was back then!

The ISAA runs a class act, listens to its membership, and really promotes the sport of archery in ALL venues!

Anyone that has the opportunity to make it to Waverly or any of the courses in Iowa for a field shoot....shouldn't pass on said opportunity. ESPECIALLY WAVERLY...but then, I'm bias.

How many 5-star rated courses are there in the Midwest? Waverly's, when groomed for a tournament is like playing on a golf course...but yet offers up every type of field range shot imaginable. Oh, but that Downhill 80 yard walk up target...XQuest can vouch for THAT target, hahaha.

Even with the price of gas....I won't hesitate, when I'm available to hop in the car and drive the 4 1/2 hours just to get the opportunity to shoot that course!

field14


----------



## Ron Nepini (Jan 29, 2003)

Gas prices $3.79 will put the slowdown on attendance at archery shoots. And it's going to get worse.


----------



## Donkey Hunter (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks field14, I had no idea I had such an awesome course in my backyard! It's just about two hours from me here in Ames, I'll have to see if there are any near by campgrounds that I could make a weekend of it. Hmm


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Donkey Hunter said:


> Thanks field14, I had no idea I had such an awesome course in my backyard! It's just about two hours from me here in Ames, I'll have to see if there are any near by campgrounds that I could make a weekend of it. Hmm


Yes, there are campgrounds in Waverly. BUT...if you contact the CLUB...there is primitive camping right there at the range...and if you are nice...they MIGHT let you hook up electrical to their clubhouse. There is an outdoor potty within 100 yards of the clubhouse. Many people over the years have just camped right there on the range...of course, it is first-come first served.
Rose Hess is great, as are most all of the Waverly Archers.

You ARE going to love that course!

field14:tongue::wink:


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

I can't speak to the issues faced by other states in field archery vs. 3D

When I got introduced to archery, it was a field shoot that I went to first. I was put with some veterans who mentored me and explained about the differences between the hunter and field rounds. It took a couple times on the course to get comfortable with which marker to shoot from, and which ones were walk ups and fans etc. I'd say the only marketing needed is educating new archers so that they don't feel intimidated. 

Just something as simple as a sign behind the farthest stake that states that it is a walkup and adults shoot the red marker, youth the yellow, etc..

A diagram on a score card with scoring instructions and a sign at the parking area. With the new vinyl sign materials, durability isn't the issue like painted signs were. 

I think if folks feel comfortable enough to shoot a quick 14 on their own time then they will be confident enough to go to a competitive field shoot. In our neck of the woods, I hardly ever see any b class shooters, who have shot enough to get a handicap. I'd say that is a good indicator of our "recruitment efforts". 

This all needs to be done at the club level before field will appeal to the masses the way 3d has. Our weekly club 3-d shoots will consistantly draw the seasonal (fair weather) archer in the summer on a week night. 

Of course it could be the same as my then 6 year old daughter stated so eloquently...."I don't wanna shoot no stupid paper targets, I wanna shoot some ANIMALS!"


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

We just started a Wednesday night league where we'll shoot a 14-target unit. The idea is for those involved in Field to get some practice while "competing" and, more importantly, to give non-Field folks a taste of what it's all about. Here in Massachusetts, there's 4-5 3D's going on every Sunday so convincing them to skip a Sunday to try Field is hard. Maybe if they get into this night league thing, they may get interested. Who knows??

Last night I shot with a 3D-er who said he'd "be back"! Maybe if they get to liking the league, they might actually try a weekend shoot.


----------



## asw1973 (May 24, 2007)

see http://www.alternative2tv.com/ for video of a field archery implementation of the skins match format used in golf.


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

What is going to happen I’m afraid is as 3-D get’s more and more pricier to put on and maintain clubs and participants will start to drop out of this format and not put on any other type of shoot for lack of knowing anything else

To a certain degree I feel field archery or a version of it needs to be promoted simply to keep a viable archery solution around for the future 

People better wake up and smell the money ( or lack of it ) When targets start to out price bows and arrows something has to give . Name one venue were the stuff you shoot cost MORE then the equipment that is doing the shooting 

The best ways to PROMOTE it is to start to combine it with 3-D …Promote the Field stations as an ACCRUACY standard/practice for hunting. Promote the Animal stations as an application of that accuracy test to a hunting situation type of shot

14 F/H stations combined with 20 3-D stations ½ the work and ½ the cost for clubs. Keep bow hunters 50 yards or less across the board and let the Freestyles shoot the “standard” rounds 

The F/H die hards can hit the 14 stations twice if they don’t want to shoot 3-d and the diehard 3-D’ers can put two arrows into every animal station if they don’t want to shoot field ……….. Or the 4x14 arrows for F/H and 20x1 3-D for the “official” round 

Charge 8.00 for the F/H 12.00 for the F/H 3-D combined and 15.00 for the 3-D alone . When the people cry “foul “ let them know that pricing is set based on cost of targets and labor to set up after all . Isn’t labor and material cost the primary factors of the price of any product??

The most Bang for the buck will be the “official” round and people may just shoot it . especially if advertised for hunting practice to hunters ………..


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

This IS how you promote field archery.

People to people, one at a time.

NOT buy changing anything, just getting others to the range, were they'll love it right away or be over whelmed buy it.

Some would just be happier shooting American rounds and indoor, and there's nothing wrong with that.

Its all archery, and none of the historical rounds should be changed.

If the clubs are strong, FIELD will survive.

Get ready for the big turnouts when the economics turn around, its coming, hopfully soon.


----------

